

Show HN: sMAILs - a HTML-Newsletter-Editor (weekend project) - florianguenther
http://smails.herokuapp.com/

======
aquark
This definitely looks useful. I have a bunch of templates generated with the
mailchimp tools that I've not touched in ages. Doesn't help that I've since
forgotten how their tools work. Something like this would be a great way to
prototype and quickly update them. I can cope with remembering how to copy and
paste into a window even if it is once every six months.

But the 'Generate HTML with Inline Styles' button isn't appearing as a button
(and doesn't do anything when clicked on) when running the latest Chrome on
Win 8.1

~~~
florianguenther
Thanks for your feedback. The button should work now.

------
1945
My only suggestion is to support LESS.

~~~
florianguenther
Added LESS and HAML support.

